
Secrets of Sand Hill Road: Venture Capital and How to Get It (Scott Kupor) - peter_d_sherman
https://www.amazon.com/Secrets-Sand-Hill-Road-Venture-ebook/dp/B07MQT97PV
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"It's an unfair truth that VCs get a lot of at bats, lots of chances to invest
in a home-run company, while most entrepreneurs get to step up to the plate
only a few times. Or to mix my sports metaphors, you get only a few real shots
on goal in your lifetime while we VCs get several. Because of this imbalance,
specifically regarding investment decisions, information asymmetry can come
into play (often at the expense of the founder). The VCs are repeat players
and thus have the benefit of lots of years of developing their understanding
of the various mechanics (especially when negotiating term sheets), whereas
founders have been through the process only a handful of times, at most. What
I hope to lay out for founders is a better understanding of and appreciation
for the interplay between VCs and founders in order to level the playing
field. Information asymmetry should not pollute the foundation of a marriage
that could last ten years or more."

